

Email and Focus - sscheper
http://howtogetfocused.com/chapters/email-and-focus/

======
Gertm
Nothing new for people who already know GTD.

~~~
GFischer
Had to look up the acronym (Getting Things Done), and I didn't know it, so
it's new for me.

